# Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich



## samorai (19. Apr. 2013)

Hallo ihr Teichverrückten!
Da ich auf groß-blütige Pflanzen voll ab fahre, möchte ich euch meine 4m hohe weiße Magnolie auf Stamm mal vorstellen.Sie steht sehr nah am Teich und hebt das Ambiente ungemein.4 Jahre gleich 4m.
Es sind jetzt wahrscheinlich noch 3-5 Tage bis die Blüten ihre volle Pracht entfalten.
Leider ist Weiss bei'm Fotos machen gar nicht so hilfreich,daher warte ich bis zu Dämmerung und beleuchte sie etwas,damit ihr den vollen Genuss mit mir teilen könnt.
Und wenn sie voll Aufgeblüht ist werde ich mal ein paar Spotlichter von der Arbeit mitbringen, das ist bestimmt sehr wirkungsvoll.
  


LG Ron!!


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Teichverrückten!
> .4 Jahre gleich 4m.
> LG Ron!!



Wieso 4 m in 4 Jahren ??

Meine ist in 4 Jahren mal grade 50 cm gewachsen !!!!!


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

HI Jo!
Schon mal mit Teichschlamm und Tannennadeln oder Rhododendren-Dünger probiert? Sie wollen leicht sauer stehen.Aber so richtig kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären. Ich hatte damals 2 Pflanzen gekauft, die eine geht los,als möchte sie gegen den Himmel wachsen, und die andere
mergelt nur so vor sich hin.
Und schon mal in den Gieskranz eine ganz leichte Mistpackung versucht, oder gehächseltes __ Schilf . Bei uns gibt es nur sehr leichten Sandboden, und der muß immer mit irgend etwas aufgepeppelt werden.


LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Ron,

hattest Du mit der Magnolie in Teichnähe in den letzten Jahren irgendwie Probleme? Baue einen Teil meines neuen Teichs auch unter eine Magnolie und weiß nicht, ob Blüten oder Fruchtzapfen für den Teich oder die Fische schädlich sind?

Hier mal ein Bild der Magnolie, gestern am 3. Tag der Blüte - unten rechts der Umriss des neuen Teichs:

 

Das Wachstum Deiner Magnolie ist enorm, aber auch ungewöhnlich schnell. Allerdings ziemlich in die Höhe, statt in die Breite. Informiere Dich mal, wie Du durch gezielten Schnitt mehr in die Breite kommst.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallöchen
Was macht ihr, daß eure __ Magnolien so toll blühen, meine steht seit 4 Jahren und hat nicht ein einziges mal geblüht. Kriegt allerdings auch nicht sooo viel Sonne, nur morgens bis mittags. Hab sie auch gedüngt ( Sandboden wie dei dir, Ron) aber sie will ncht.  Habt ihr noch eine Idee, wie ich sie zum Blühen bringen kann? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Holger,

wir haben von deiner Sorte die Strauch bzw Busch Form.
Von den Blüten kommt leider trotz Abstand von 3m immer wieder was in den Teich. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
Nur das Laub  Unserer wirft es immer sehr Spät ab, so das meist schon das Laubnetz weg muß und dann __ fliegen durch den Herbstwind ordentlich Blätter in den Teich. Diese sind äußerst unschön, denn sie sinken sehr schnell, so das der Skimmer keine Chance hat. 
Den Rest kannst du dir Vorstellen wenn man im Frühjahr zum putzen kommt 
Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr überlegt, das ich einfach den Strauch im Herbst mit einem Laubnetz einwickel, mal sehen ob das etwas nutzt.Beim Baum wird dir das wohl nicht helfen 

mfg René


----------



## muh.gp (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ehrlich gesagt, ich mache gar nichts... Der Baum war da, als wir das Haus gekauft haben und seither erfreut er uns jeden Frühling und plagt uns jeden Herbst mit seinen Blättern.

Hall René,

das ich gegen das Laub kämpfen werde war mir bei der Standortwahl für den Teich bewusst. Aber es gab keinen anderen sinnvollen Platz. Sich von der Magnolie trennen wäre Frevel. Also muss ich darauf reagieren und Mehrarbeit in Kauf nehmen... Aber bei der Blütenpracht... tut man das doch gerne. Hatte nur etwas Angst, dass Blüten oder Fruchtzapfen giftig sein könnten...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*



troll20 schrieb:


> dann __ fliegen durch den Herbstwind ordentlich Blätter in den Teich. Diese sind äußerst unschön, denn sie sinken sehr schnell, so das der Skimmer keine Chance hat.
> mfg René



Hallo,
kleiner Tip für alles Laubgeplagten .
Ich treibe mit einem starken Wasserstrahl aus dem Gartenschlauch das Laub in
eine Ecke meines Teiches und hole es mit dem Kescher raus,
so kann es gar nicht untergehen !


----------



## Plätscher (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Ron, 
wegen meiner Magnolie habe ich meinen Teich verschoben. Nachdem 2 Winter hintereinander, jeweils im Nov. das Laubschutznetz unter dem Gewicht der Magnoleinblätter zusammengebrochen ist, hatte ich die Faxen dicke.

Nie wieder Magnolie und Teich nebeneinander, aber klasse ausgesehen hat es.


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Ihr!
Ja, das Wachstum könnte auch daher stammen: 1m entfernt war mal eine Sickergrube.
Insgesamt habe ich 4 __ Magnolien, 2 weiße, eine weiß-weinrote (wie auf den Bild von Holger) und ne pur-purne von NG gekauft, die hatte noch gar keine Blüten, zwei davon sind auch" Hänger." Der Sonnenfaktor spielt bestimmt auch eine große Rolle. Wenn das mit der Sickergrube der Wachstums-Förderer Nr.1 ist, dann setzt euch doch mal dort hin......nein,nein kleiner Scherz,aber macht einen Gießring und verfüllt ihn mit Mist,das mache ich immer mit den Rosen,jetzt wo ich es schreibe, werde ich den"Hängern" auch etwas zu kommen lassen.
Die Blätter sind schon ziemlich schwer,da habt ihr schon recht,aber einen Tag schwimmen sie schon auf dem Wasser,dann heisst das Motto ebend "Flinker Kecher".

LG Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Was macht ihr, daß eure __ Magnolien so toll blühen, meine steht seit 4 Jahren und hat nicht ein einziges mal geblüht. Kriegt allerdings auch nicht sooo viel Sonne, nur morgens bis mittags. Hab sie auch gedüngt ( Sandboden wie dei dir, Ron) aber sie will ncht.  Habt ihr noch eine Idee, wie ich sie zum Blühen bringen kann?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Hi Goldkäferchen,

der Großteil der Magnolien benötiget humose (pflanzenrestereiche, mulmige), feuchte (darf auch direkt unter der Oberfläche nicht stark austrocknen, die Magnolienwurzeln liegen wie bei Rhododendren sehr flach in der Erde, daher ist ne Mulchung wie bei Ron schon mal eine gute Hilfe) , saure Böden. Und zur guten Blütenbildung dann auch noch recht viel Sonne. 
Bei mir blüht die "__ Gold Star" auch noch nicht so richtig, die ist noch recht niedrig (knapp 2m hoch) und muß erst mal aus dem Schattenwurf der Garage von Nachbarhaus raus - bekommt durch den alten Kirschbaum im Garten und den Nachbarn auch nur am Abend Sonne ab. Die Magnolien die bei mir ihre 10 Std volle Sonne bekommen tragen die meißten Blütenknospen
Daneben kommt es aber auch noch auf die Größe/Art der Magnolie an (und auch wie sie vermehrt wurde). Als "Jungpflanzen" blühen nur die kleinwüchsige Arten wie z.B die Sternmagnolie. Die normalen Tulpenmagolie oder andere baumförmig wachsende Magnolien brauchen dazu schon eine gewisse Größe/Alter (-2m Höhe). Aus Samen gezogene sind dann schon ihre 10 Jahre alt

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hi !
Ich denke auch, der Sonnenfaktor spielt eine sehr Rolle bei den __ Magnolien. Die alte Sickergrube ist 1,50 m entfernt und beim einpflanzen sind die Wurzeln ja nicht "zack" in derrube drin. Mehr Sonne höhere Bodenwärme.Das mulchen muss ja kein schlechter Aspekt .
Frank stimmt mir ja zu.
  Bild 1Farbe wie bei Holger buschform
 Bild 2 der"Raser,die Blüten werden schon dicker. Bild 3:die Pflanze vo NG


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hi!
Jetzt treib ich mal den Eisberg auf die Spitze,und dann ist es aber genug.

  

  

    ....alles so schön bunt hier.....

Das __ Magnolien giftig sind ist mir neu, da kenn ich nur __ Oleander und __ Eibe.

LG Ron !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

so, 

bei mir sind nun bis auf die "__ Gold Star" auch alle __ Magnolien am blühen

die drei Magnolia stellata (die kleinen 10 jährigen Mickerlinge mit ihren ca. 1,5m Höhe hab ich aber net geknipst, die wirken extrem kümmerlich gegen den 4m hohen Methusalem

die rosa Magnolia x loebneri "Leonard Messel"

die Magnolia x soulanginana (die blüht aber erst zum WE richtig auf)

die Magnolia fraseri "__ George Henry Kern" (Foto ist nix geworden)


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Meine ist ja klein, aber fein ( toll ) über 30 Knospen


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hallo Jo und Frank!
Zuerst Frank: Oben links auf Deine Foto's,es geht etwas ins gelbliche. Neue Sorte oder Sonnen- einstrahlung?Die weiß-violette unten rechts sind auch bei mir die nächsten "Aufbrecher".
Hi Jo! Mulche sie doch mal, gepaart mit allem was Du aus dem Teich holst,zB.gekecherte Algen,Filterdreck,Tannennadeln und etwas Rhodo-Dünger, wegen meiner auch in der Gießkanne aufgelösst.Den Rhodo-Dünger aber nur bis Anfang Juni, so wie es auf der Verpackung steht verwenden.Manchmal kommt es auch zu einer zweiten Blüte,ende August.Die ist aber weniger üppig und dauert meist nur 4 Tage.:__ nase

JG Ron!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jo und Frank!
> Zuerst Frank: Oben links auf Deine Foto's,es geht etwas ins gelbliche. Neue Sorte oder Sonnen- einstrahlung?
> 
> JG Ron!!



Hi Ron,

letzteres, die untergehende Sonne strahlte auf das weiß der Blüten. 
Das Sternmagnolchen hat schon so seine knapp 50 Jahre auf dem Buckel, also nix mit "neuer" Sorte

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Ron, 
werd ich mal machen, düngen mit Teichwasser ( Schlamm ) , 
das arme kleine Dingelchen hat bei mir noch nie Dünger gesehen !
Warum blüht die überhaupt dann so toll ???


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schönste Pflanze im Teichbereich*

Hi Leute!
50 Jahre sind schon ne menge Holz! Sieht verdammt geil aus, im Licht der unter gehenden Sonne!Leicht gelblich hätte auch eine neue Sorte sein können, heut zu Tage geht alles so schnell!
Jo,ich mache immer noch die volle Sonne für eine Blüte verantwortlich,Wachstum bekommst Du durch Zuführung von den richtigen Nährstoffen,dadurch auch mehr Blüten.
Meine ist schon am Abblühen,schade, eine Woche und dann ist Schluss.
Bei mir wahr heute etwas ruppiger Westwind, bevor der Regen einsetzte.Die Teich-Temperatur
beträgt 19,7 Grad in 1,3m tiefe.Die richtige Badetemperatur!
Wer, will kann baden gehen: Tannennadeln mit Magnolienblättern."Macht scheen". 

Die Koi fanden es amüsant! 


LG Ron!!


----------

